# فكرة جامدة جدا وهتشجعنا كلنا



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2010)

*++ السلام والنعمة علي اجمل اخوات في المنتدي++*

*خطرت علي بالي فكره كده ويارب تعجبكم*

*انا هكتب موضوع عن ايات للحفظ والموضوع ده هيكون متجدد*

*يعني هكتب الايات حسب الحروف الابجدية*



*وكل يوم هنزلكم ايات جديدة حسب ترتيب الحرف*

*يعني هبدأ بحرف (أ) وبعدها حرف(ب) وهكذا بالترتيب*

*وممكن من خلال ايات الحفظ دي نعمل مسابقات ونشجع بعض علي حفظها *

*بتمني الفكرة تعجبكم *

*ومنتظرة رأيكم في الفكرة وتقلولي انزل الموضوع والا لا*

*صلوا من اجل ضعفي*
*رووووووووووزي*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 فبراير 2010)

رووووزي

احييكِ   على الفكرة

فالايات مقدمة لحفظ الكتاب المقدس

الذي يساعدنا في حوارتنا المسيحية

او سهراتنا المسيحة التى نمارسها 

بعض الاحيان في  بيوتنا..

الشكر لمجهودك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 فبراير 2010)

*فكرة جميلة فعلا
باذن ربنا هشترك معاكم في المسابقات
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 فبراير 2010)

*فكرة حلوة يا روزى​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 فبراير 2010)

*فكرة حلوة خالث وانا معاكم​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 فبراير 2010)

*فكرة جميلة ياروزى
انا بشجعها وكمان هكون معاكم​*


----------



## Critic (15 فبراير 2010)

*فكرة كميلة بس فى انهى قسم علشان اتابع !*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

فكرة جميلة خالص روزى ياااريت تنفذيها
ونشارك معاكى


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> رووووزي
> 
> احييكِ على الفكرة
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسي يا كليمو علي تشجيعك وكلامك الجميل*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *فكرة جميلة فعلا*
> *باذن ربنا هشترك معاكم في المسابقات*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 

*ميرسي ليك يا ماجد*

*ربنا يعوضك يا جميل*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *فكرة حلوة يا روزى​*


 

*نورتي يا كوكي يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *فكرة حلوة خالث وانا معاكم​*


 

*ميرسي يا قمر*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فكرة جميلة ياروزى​*
> 
> *انا بشجعها وكمان هكون معاكم*​


 

*ميرسي يا حبي علي مرورك الجميل*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

critic قال:


> *فكرة كميلة بس فى انهى قسم علشان اتابع !*


 


*هنزل الموضوع في القسم المسيحي الكتابي العام*

*وهيبقي كل يوم ايات بحرف مختلف*

*ميرسي يا فادي علي اهتمامك يا جميل*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

تايهة فى الدنيا قال:


> فكرة جميلة خالص روزى ياااريت تنفذيها
> ونشارك معاكى


 

*ميرسي يا حبي علي مرورك الجميل*

*وانا انهارده هنزل*

*ايات حرف (أ)*​


----------



## Mason (16 فبراير 2010)

_موضوع أكثر من رائع _
_ياعسولة _
_ربنا يبارك خدمتك _​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا حبيبتي *

*ربنا يخليكي ليا يا قمر*

*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 فبراير 2010)

*فكرة جميلة جدا يا روزي يا عسولة​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا حبيبتي*

*نورتي يا قمراية*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 فبراير 2010)

فكره كويسه ياروزى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 فبراير 2010)

*فكرة جميلة زيك ياقمر 

وكلنا معاكى​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي جدا يا مينا علي تشجيعك الجميل*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا حبي علي كلامك المشجع اوي ده*

*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## jamil (17 فبراير 2010)

الاخت روزى الفكره جميله جداا ورائعه بنفس الوقت وسوف تحملك عب كبير لترتيب هذا الموضوع فليباركك الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل*

*وانهارده هنزل*

*ايات حرف (ب)*

*ولما اخلص مجموعه الايات خالص هبلغكم*​


----------

